
Liberal arts colleges running out of woke white men? - ScottFree
https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2019/11/25/liberal-arts-colleges-running-out-of-woke-white-men/
======
Bostonian
Good article.

'A friend who has worked at the highest levels of college governance said that
these bastions of righteousness in which white males are blamed for most
things are having difficulty recruiting white males. Why does that matter?
“Once the men stop attending,” he noted, “then women don’t want to enroll.”'

